# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Como fazer uma Wavebox DIY

## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Venho aqui partilhar convosco como fiz a minha Wavebox DIY.
Nada nesta vida é impossivel ,quando temos determinação e força de vontade ,tudo torna-se facil de fazer. :SbOk3:  

Medidas :comp -113 mm ; larg -125 mm ; alt -300 mm

Medidas das gavetas:100mm*131mm

1-Oringue de borracha -50mm

1-Esponja


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Mais fotos

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

E por fim mais fotos.
É com este controlador para a fazer trabalhar.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Boas!

Vi um projecto como o teu num site penso que francês mas depois tinha uma solução algo complicada para fazer o "liga/desliga" da bomba. Como é que vais fazer essa parte?

Entretanto, o projecto está excelente e até pode ser que funcione com as famosas marea pelo que pode ficar incrivelmente barato!

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, Rogério:

Parabéns, pela wavebox!

Todavia, esqueces-te de explicar à malta qual é o princípio de funcionamento dessa caixa. É que isto de só mostrar as fotos mas não dar as explicações necessárias, por vezes não chega, apesar de uma imagem valer mais do que mil palavras.  :SbSourire19:  

Força  :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis é muito facil mesmo é só http://www.tunze.com/149.html?&L=1&C..._tunzeprod_pi1[predid]=-infoxunter016 aqui esta tudo.

Foi daqui que eu tireia a ideia.

Mais uma loja que eu fui mais o Gil no Domingo e pedi para ver a box ,ele pode confirmar isto tudo .


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Obrigado Rogério:

Como é óbvio, pelo menos no meu caso, as minhas dúvidas não residem na qualidade dos teus DIY...

----------


## Luis Delgado

Enfim, após ver melhor o boneco da tunze (no site que indicas não vi qq explicação quanto ao seu funcionamrnto) e as tuas fotos, o que posso depreender do princípio de funcionamento da wavebox é a de que temos uma caixa de leva algum tempo a encher-se de água pelo facto de ter uma série de buracos pequenos. Todavia, a bomba tunze, tira a água lá de dentro muito depressa. 

Assim, cria-se um movimento de fluxo e refluxo que sem a caixa não seria possível obter.

O controlador, naturalmente, adapta o ritmo de rotação do eixo da bomba, em função do ciclo pré-estabelecido de tempo.

É isto?

Podes dar mais detalhes quanto ao funcionamento esperado do controlador e como condiciona o funcionamento da bomba?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis o que se espera do controlador é que faça com que a bomba trabalhe menos ou com mais fluxo de agua.
Quando está menos estará a encher a box ,quando está mais estará a vazar a box ,isto cria um desnivel de água ,que da origem ás ondas .

E se ficares muito tempo a olhar para o aquario com box a trabalhar ficarás mal disposto hehehehehe.... :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Ehehe sempre em grande...  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rogério

As fotos que anexas-tes em cima são tuas?

----------


## Marina Claudia

Boas,

No meu aquario também possuo uma turbelle stream, tive alguns problemas com ela porque me levantava a minha DSB que é composto pela areia coralina mais fina , pelo que coloquei bastante rocha em volta da tunze para que ela além de não me dar nenhum óbito no meu mundinho também tirasse o maior partido da mesma.

Rogério gostava também de observar esse Wavebox DIY no teu aquário a funcionar.

Cump.

Marina

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Boa tarde Juca .

Acho uma falta de respeito e de confiança que o Sr. Vitor Pestana  estar a duvidar da minha palavra ,quando ele vinha cá á minha casa  pedir concelhos e para construir algo como o "Reactor de Cálcio".
Devido a este ultimo projecto a minha esposa não me deixar fazer aqui nada em minha casa ,devido a estar a utilizar a cozinha dela como oficina.
E por isso o Sr.Vitor não estar a conhecer a cozinha que estou agora a utilizar neste momento ,para a construção dos meu DIYs ,que é da minha querida mãe ,que me cede a sua cozinha para as minhas engenhocas.
Sempre que Sr.Vitor vinha cá a minha casa ,eu contava-lhe dos meus projectos e ele queria logo fazer um igual e vinha para o Forum dizer que ia fazer ,mas nunca os fez e eu estou a faze-los e ajudar os membros do Forum...
Eu tinha e tenho muitos projectos DIY ,mas como tenho que gastar algum dinheiro neles vou fazendo aos poucos quando posso.
Gosto muito de ensinar a quem me solicita e não faço negocio disto porque isto para mim é um hobby de mais de 25 anos ,e nunca na minha vida vi isto como fonte de rendimento extra.

Não tenho que provar nada disto a ninguem mas sendo assim ,podes mandar cá o Gil a minha casa para ver a Wavebox e provar que fui eu que a fiz.

Se o meu desabafo foi visto pela tua parte como uma ofensa ,só tens de me dizer para eu parar de colocar aqui os meus DIYs e de ajudar os membros que necessitem da minha ajuda.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Rogerio.....
eu nao te conheço pessoalmente e pouco ainda falamos no chat do forum ,mas pelo que tenho visto és uma exelente pessoa que realmente faz pelo hobby aquilo que muitos nao fazem,por isso quero te deixar aqui o meu agradeçimento pelo que fazes por todos nós, pela tua simpatia e sinceridade,podes sempre contar comigo,e parabens pelos teus diy pois sao excelentes,alem de se poupar muitos euros....

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rogério

Não coloquei em causa os teu projectos nem muito menos a tua boa vontade em ajudar o membros na construção de DIY's. 

A minha unica procupação deve-se ao facto de não querer ter o forum a qualquer espécie de pirataria, onde são colocadas fotos quer de websites quer de revistas, sem a devida informação da fonte original. Tais fotos deverão estar sempre identificadas como link de origem ou com o nome do autor.

Esta situação é apenas uma colocação de respeito quer para com os membros quer para com os autores das respectivas fotos, e não diz respeito exclusivamente a ti, nem a área de DIY, mas sim a todos os membros e a todas as áreas.

Tal situação a ocorrer é uma ilegalidade que sou eu como administrador do forum terei de responder e que procuro não compactuar com elas.

Não tenho razão alguma para não acreditar na tua palavra, por isso irei assumir que as fotos são tuas e que tambem eu tenho de mais uma vez agradecer a tua dedicação e partilha pelos DIY que nos tens ensinado.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Gostava de demonstrar o meu desagrado com o que se está aqui a passar.

Principalmente pelas afirmações desagradáveis do Rogério.

Quanto ao projecto da Wavebox quem não deve não teme e se o Rogério fez a wavebox tudo bem mas daí até ter inventado o sistema vai uma pequena distância.
Aqui estão dois projectos de Wavebox que me parecem parecidos ao que foi mostrado aqui no Forum.



http://ealex.aqua-web.org/wavebox/index.htm

Embora não seja igual as ideias podem muito bem ter sido tiradas daqui.

Quanto ao outro projecto (Reactor de Cálcio) acho de muito mau gosto andar aflito com que fez ou quem o melhorou visto ele já existir, o projecto vinha numa extinta revista de Aquariofilia, além disso não me parece que fosse o Rogério que tenha procedido ao projecto de melhoramento do Reactor como existe prova em postes anteriores. 
Também existem bastantes membros deste Forum que possuem Reactores desses e sabem bem quem os fez e melhorou. 

Vamos com calma e se se quer ajudar os outros acho muito bem, mas é escusado dizer que quando se fez uma coisa que se faça referência ao facto de que o fez sózinho e sem ajuda de nínguem do Forum, ninguem te vai tirar o protagonismo.

Fica bem

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Tens toda a razão Carlos .
Mas eu no post do escumador e da turbina não diz que eram imagens do meu ,diz sim que esta a partilhar como se faz um , só isto.
Eu tambem o fiz parecido mas não tenho fotos "porque não tenho maquina ela é da minha irma e nem sempre me empresta ".
Depois como não tinha maquina não coloquei as minhas .
Porque já o tinha feito e não dava para o desmontar para colocar aqui as fotos como se faz .
Depois esteve a trabalhar 1 semana ,estava com um defeito no tubo de entrada para o copo ,devido a pressão e também devido estar a colar acrilico com PVC .
Ja comentei com varios membros isto ,não é mentira nenhuma.

Mas podes cá vir ver se quiseres.

Por isso penso que não enganei niguem ,fiz e estou a melhora-lo .

Todos os membros colocam fotos no Forum e não dizem de onde vem ,não era a 1ª vez.

Em relação a wavebox ades  ver que no site ele fez de um escumador Tunze uma wavebox ,não tem nada a ver com a minha ,é só ver as minhas imagens.

Tambem gostava que me disse-ses que ja viste tambem o reactor em causa a trabalhar ,pois não viste ,porque ele nunca trabalhou na minha casa ,o Sr.Vitor fez foi  testes com ar ,de um compresor ,daqueles de fazer bolhas na agua ,tu sabes que a pressão do Co2 não é igual .
Pois isso não dá , desfera a bomba pequena e tem fugas de agua .
Por isso ele não fez nada de novo.
Gostava que disse-ses onde ele foi feito e testado ,já que sabes tudo.


Tambem gostava que me falases da AQUATICA ,se suberes é claro.

Ja que sabes tudo poderias me dizer tambem porque o Sr.vitor me deixou de falar ,"foi devido ao KITs".
Ele não queria que eu ajuda-se o pessoal onde e como ,como fiz com ele.

E agora sou a mau da fita porque estou a ser porreiro com alguns membros deste forum.

Nao sei quanto pagam aos moços de recados  mas deve ser bom o ordenado hehehehe....

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Já vi não adianta não respeitas ninguem, fica-te bem.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

E outra "Vamos com calma e se se quer ajudar os outros acho muito bem, mas é escusado dizer que quando se fez uma coisa que se faça referência ao facto de que o fez sózinho e sem ajuda de nínguem do Forum, ninguem te vai tirar o protagonismo."

Sr.Vitor disse me que andavam a falar dele devido aos KiTs e queria que eu escreveses isso ,que ele nao tinha nada a haver com aquilo ,foi o que eu fiz.

Não foi por mais nenhum motivo.

Se quiseres saber mais é só perguntar ,não tenho nada a esconder.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Conclusão ...

A wavebox DIY funciona ou não?  :SbSourire2:  

Partindo do principio que já viram uma da Tunze a funcionar (aquilo enjoa mesmo) a DIY é semelhante? 

Não me parece que seja a solução ideal para a maioria dos nossos aquários, quanto mim funcionam lindamente para aquários bem compridos 2 - 3 mt, se viram na Aquadecor o aquário do Pisco percebem a que me refiro.

De resto parabéns ao Rogério pela partilha de soluções e espírito de entreajuda demonstrado (nem sou grande fã de DIY a única coisa que tenho é uma peristáltica ligada a umas boias) independentemente de ser o criador das mesmas. 

Já que se fala em criação e patentes o primeiro reactor de kalk idêntico aos que por aqui se vão vendo foi feito pelo Luís Simões (um grande aquariofilista que infelizmente pouco ou nada participa em fóruns) e é o tal que pode ser visto numa edição antiga da Aquamania. De qualquer forma longe de mim assegurar que o Luís não se baseou no famoso "Reactor de Nilsen" ... 

Cumps
DC

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Uma pergunta parva:

Numa wavebox a bobma alguam vez trabalha "a seco"? :Admirado:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Se a bomba ficasse a seco ou mais ou menos a seco, injectaria uma brutalidade de ar dentro de água, efeito que não se deseja ter num wavemaker  :EEK!:  

Por isso, o controlador terá de estar ajustado de modo a que essa situação não ocorra.

Já tenho visto outras soluções na net de geração de vagas, mas são baseadas em sistemas de descarga do tipo "autoclismo" em que o tubo de saída fica sempre dentro de água para minimizar a injecção de ar e tornar o sistema mais eficiente.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Só há uma coisa que me parece não jogar bem:

O controlador não provoca o desligar da bomba no momento de enchimento da caixa antes alterna entre 30 e 100% do máximo.

Na minha humilde opinião a stream tem de estar ligada a um controlador liga/desliga completo o que se faz facilmente com um relay, um par de resistências e um integrado 555.

Mas continuo na minha... com uma marea também tem de dar e fica muito mais barato.

Quanto à polémica que infelizmente se abateu sobre este assunto  :EEK!:  , só tenho a dizer que aprendi imenso com o respectivo autor e espero continuar a aprender.  :SbOk3:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Posso estar enganado mas o controlador pelo que me é dado perceber é o controlador da WaveBOX e não o single controler normal das stream.

Quanto às polémicas nem comento. Perde-se tempo demais com isso. 

Cumpts,

R(\/)G

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Mas continuo na minha... com uma marea também tem de dar e fica muito mais barato.


Boas Nuno,
era bom era, mas as WaveMarea são bombas que não devem ser ligadas a um wavemaker ou algo que as desligue/ligue/desligue/ligue....vão á vida! Não é qualquer tipo de bomba que suporta este tipo que alteração de corrente, ou correntes alternadas...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Em primeiro lugar queria dar os meus parabéns ao Rogério por tentar dinamizar o fórum com os seus projectos - Invejo-o por ter paciência e acima de tudo jeito!!!




> A minha unica procupação deve-se ao facto de não querer ter o forum a qualquer espécie de pirataria, onde são colocadas fotos quer de websites quer de revistas, sem a devida informação da fonte original. Tais fotos deverão estar sempre identificadas como link de origem ou com o nome do autor.
> 
> Esta situação é apenas uma colocação de respeito quer para com os membros quer para com os autores das respectivas fotos, e não diz respeito exclusivamente a ti, nem a área de DIY, mas sim a todos os membros e a todas as áreas.
> 
> Tal situação a ocorrer é uma ilegalidade que sou eu como administrador do forum terei de responder e que procuro não compactuar com elas.


Caro Adm - gostava de te dizer que não deverias ser responsabilizado seja pelo que for em relação a este tipo de coisas. Por seres o Adm não quer dizer que tenhas que responder por tudo o que se passa por aqui. Se assim é, toma atenção, porque ilegalidades há por aqui aos montes...

Para evitar alguma situação basta que antes da activação das contas coloques um texto onde te ilibas de qualquer responsabilidade - não sei se tens essa situação salvaguardada, mas o seguro morreu de velho!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## LuisAGUIAR

essa waveBOX ainda funciona. ou foi desativada?

----------


## JoséCosta

Sou novo ainda nestas andanças........mas........vamos ser todos amigos pá......paz e amizade e o que se quer....logo agora que o Bush se foi embora voces metem-se em guerras :yb624:  ....vá....vamos unir as ideias e estes grande projectos que vao aparecendo e brindar a aquarofilia nacional  :SbBiere5:  

Abraços e muita paz...paz...paz

jc

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Sou novo ainda nestas andanças........mas........vamos ser todos amigos pá......paz e amizade e o que se quer....logo agora que o Bush se foi embora voces metem-se em guerras ....vá....vamos unir as ideias e estes grande projectos que vao aparecendo e brindar a aquarofilia nacional  
> 
> Abraços e muita paz...paz...paz
> 
> jc



José podes estar descansado o post é de 2006 :yb624:   :yb624:  isto agora tá mais calmo.

----------


## Edimar Oliveira

Rogério tudo bem??

Você poderia falar sobre a sua Wave Box atualmente? Tem funcionado a contento ou há algo que você tenha a modificar, melhorar?

No material que já li não fica muito claro sobre se a água só entra e sai pelo tubo da Turbelle. É isso? Os orifícios no topo da Wave Box só serve para saída de ar?

Agradeço sua atenção,  :SbOk3: 

Edimar Oliveira

----------

